# Unimagineable (prefix)



## SerinusCanaria3075

Late night.
How would you turn the adjective _imaginabil _to a negative in Romanian? In Spanish and French you can add the prefix _in_- (not) to form "_in_imaginable".

Is _in_- also correct?
I'm guessing maybe _ne_ for nouns: _ne_dreptite


----------



## Trisia

Here's how I would: *Inimaginabil

*But we all know that my grammar... ahem... which is why I double-checked with the dictionary


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Late night.
> How would you turn the adjective _imaginabil _to a negative in Romanian? In Spanish and French you can add the prefix _in_- (not) to form "_in_imaginable".
> 
> Is _in_- also correct?
> I'm guessing maybe _ne_ for nouns: _ne_dreptite



A little correction: dreptate - nedreptate.

Edit:
Also, prefix ne- is acceptable in some situations:
impozabil - neimpozabil
imflamabil - neimflamabil
etc.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

So, are both prefixes valid for "imagineable"? (or most adjectives?)
*In*imaginabil - *un*imagineable
*Ne*imaginabil - *not* imagineable

From Trisia's Dex online,  I hope I got the formula correct.
(the acute accents on the dictionary are just to show stress, right? Nothing else)


----------



## Catalin ILINCA

Hi, the first case is correct: *In*imaginabil

although this is also used sometimes:
*Ne*imaginabil


----------



## OldAvatar

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> (the acute accents on the dictionary are just to show stress, right? Nothing else)



Right!


----------

